# Po492 obd code



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone know why my CEL lite would come on with P0492 (air induction bank 2 system) after driving in the rain. Had car running great and no codes all week. Then had a down pour of rain. Didn't drive fast thru any big puddles or anything but by the time i got to work. CEL lite was on. Any help please. First time seeing this code. What got wet?


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Po492 obd code (2ks)*

Alright, checked my air pump (emission pump) also called "Secondary Air Injection Pump Motor", hose going into my air box has great vaccum suction. Seems to be working. Didn't check the pressure side of the pump where it goes into passenger side valve cover, assume it is working also but will check for clog this weekend. If pump is running rules out any relay or fuse issue. Cleared code, run clean for about 10 miles and is now back on







. Don't know where the sensor is for my pump at the moment. Will look at my Elsa maint. manual to see if I can locate it. Any inputs on what is causing CEL lite to keep coming back? Will VAG it soon to see if any more details show up. Thanks.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Po492 obd code (2ks)*

Bentley indicates to check the solenoid on the back of the engine intake manifold that controls the vacuum to the Kombi Valves, N112. An Ohm meter across the pins should show 25-35 ohms.


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Po492 obd code (tryin2vw)*

Thanks. I ohmed it out at 31.3 and the other side system two ohmed the same. However i went on a mission of changing all the small vacuum lines that connect to those relays and found one hard plastic line that was pinched shut between mounting plate and bracket. Who knows how long it's been like that. Cleared code and will drive it. See if it comes back. Have VAG now so will throw that on it later also. Changed out 4ft of vacuum line with 3/32 vac hose from the auto store. All the nomex/asbestos coated vacuum lines were brittle. Will see how the new hose stands up to the heat of the engine intake.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Po492 obd code (2ks)*

You can always buy high temperature silicone hose for a bit less than 1$1/foot. That is what I did and replaced all of the lines with about 10 feet of line on a V6.


----------

